# hi i'm new to this site need shoulder to cry on



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi my name is coral im 40 nearly 41. i have a 14 year old amd twins 10. my dh passed away 3 years ago. i have a new dp who has always been there 4 me. we used to all be friends,only in the last year we have got close. i desperatly want his baby. i had a m/c at 7 weeks in nov 05. i have had 2 more goes with 25mg clomid bfn. we are going to start iui again in aug. my a/f should be any day. i'm so much hoping 4 a bfp.sorry 2 go on feeling low. love coral.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Coral

Welcome to the oldies section - you will find lots of support here.  It sounds like you have had a hard time recently but you are definitely not over the hill yet and as you already have children I think that your chances of success are higher too.  Wishing you good luck, and hope you are feeling a bit brighter soon.

Ellie


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks for your kind message ellie. trouble with me is i 'm such a pesamist[ think spelling is wrong]. what treatment r u having. do u have any children. love coral


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

does any one know how to get rid of this ticker,its just carried on from last time love coral.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Coral
Sorry - can't help with the ticker.  Haven't ever managed to work out how to get one let alone get rid of one!  If you go on to the technical help section of the site I'm sure someone will be able to help.

I know myself how pessimistic you can feel but the fact that you have had children already is a really positive thing for your future chances.  Have you had any tests done to find out about things such as whether you are ovulating, what your FSH is or what your dp's SA count is like? Knowing all these things can help you plan what you want to try next.  I find that having a forward plan is really helpful.

As far as we are concerned, well there's loads of grounds for pessimism!  We have been ttc unsuccessfully for nine years now - no children and never even a vague hint of a BFP.  We are unexplained (no known reasons for problems) and due to my age and the length of time we have been trying without success the outlook is not good.  However, I am hanging on in there!  Had two unsuccessful IVf cycles last year (but have two frozen embryos waiting for us).  I am currently down-regulating for a third cycle of IVF - have baseline scan next Tuesday then hopefully start stimming next week.  Was just working out today that four weeks tomorrow I should know if things have worked or not.  Gulp ....

Take care.   

Ellie


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I have removed your ticker for you Coral.

love kImx  x x


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi kim thank you so much, that ticker was really getting to me. thanks again love coral.


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi ellie i've had hycosy loads of scans, blood test have come back ok. thers no problem . we tried iui i got bfp only to miscarry at 7 weeks. we are hopefully going to have iui in aug. we are trying naturall for a few months. i was on clomid 25mg which iresponded to well. my a/f is due anytime. i am wishing so much it dont come. if i have my a/f than i will be taken 50mg havent told the clinic thats what i'm doing,they would want to have scans. when i had my twins i took 50mg. so i'm hoping it does the trick. my d/p sperm count was really good. i feel like a failure. i'm sorry u must think i sound greedy. i love my children,but would dearly love to have my d/p child. one of my work colleagues had 4 ivf all failed. so she gave up following month she fell preggers with her first. so it can happen wait and see love coral.


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi ladies i've just got to speak to someone . my a/f are usually 26/28 days. well i suppose i should be having a/f today. this morning there i am waiting. my boobs tender abit, having odd waves of headaches . a dull lower back age,only dull mind u. i'm feeling nauseous, well i was earlier. i have waves of feeling cold. know i keeping feeling hot, even having the odd flush. can any one please bring abit of light. whats happening could it be my menopause starting. love coral


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Coral  

Don't think the sweats or cold shivers are menopause-I have had the same since early 20's! Have you thought of having acupuncture? it might help your body balance itself as you sound under a lot of stress   -I truly hope you get a BFP with your new dh. Wishing you the best

Elle.st-sounds like we could be cycle buddies-in a different way (treatment)?  

Larkles

xx


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi larkles went down tesco this morning test turned out to be bfn, but a/f has not yet come.   i reaaly thiught maybe this is it. if a/f does show i have got 50mg clomid to take. i conceieved 10yrs with it . i'v got to try other wise i will always wander. what treatment are u having love coral.p.s i think i will find out about accupunture.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Coral
Sorry about the BFN but good luck with the clomid.  If it has worked before, it may well work again! It does sound like you are a bit stressed out, so maybe acupuncture might help.  I would also recommend reflexology for helping you to relax.  Hope you are feeling a bit better soon.


PS: Larkles - yes, I'm d/r at the moment.  Have my baseline scan on Tuesday and then hopefully onto stimming drugs.  If all goes well, should be having EC around 12th May.  What stage are you at, and when do you think you would be having ET?

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi larkles whts et sorry 4 being thick. my a/f finally came today,even though i got a bfn i'm just glad a/f had come. i got worried i thought i might be starting my change. i'm going to take 50 mg tomorrow of clomid and we r going to try natural. if that fails in aug we will have 2 goes of iui. how long have u being trying love coral.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi coral

ET means Embryo transfer. Here is a link that will give you all the abreviations used on the site.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

Good luck
Love kimx x x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Coral

Sorry to hear you got your AF  lucky you have clomid to fall back on-hopefully that will have some outcome as it has worked for you before? Have been having treatment since 1998-2003 when we gave up since been trying to concieve naturally with alternative medicines. I have just found another acupunturist in my area that is aware of the benefits of treatment before and after ET so fingers and toes crossedx

Ellie-started "sniffing" Sunday. Hopeful ET on 2nd June or thereabouts-so very exciting 

Larkles
x


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi ya larkles i live in essex i'm not sure how to find a good accupunctrist . u have been trying so long, its not fair,i'm sure ur time will come. what other alternatives r u trying. i'm on day 2 of clomid,i hate headaches hot sweats. i'm on day 3 still bleeding more than i usually do ,bits of it is in tiny clots. sorry tmi love coral.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    hi kim what day r u on know good luck thanks 4 the link love coral


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I'm not having treatment  Coral. I had a little boy in 2002 with my 2nd cycle of IVF. We had another go nearly 2 years ago which ended in a early m/c, then FET which was a negative. Now we consider ourselves very lucky to have Joe and are too skint to have any more treatment.
Good luck to you though.

love Kimx x x


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

hi Coral
welcome as a newbie. Wishing you the best of luck. I would say, that when we are older it is a 'longer haul' situation ttc naturally and that getting pregnant quickly generally doesnt happen as often. I got pg same month aged 41y but then after one miscarriage have tried ttc for a few years now (agonising along the way and adding assisted treatments to my ttc includiong one ivf abroad) to no avail. I think the mewssage is sit back, relax know your limits and enjoy your ttc instead of agonising each month about Af etc. I know this sounds easier than it is in practice and the natural thing seems to be to 'concentrate' on ttc but I think its p[robably a more healthy way. It could happen sooner or later best of luck
Louise xx


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi plink thank u for ur lovely message. i do dread every month,trying can be fun. i'm actually on clomid,feeling awful headache bloated,we r trying 100mg on clomid. if all fails 2 goes iui . we wont be doing anymore , i suppose than i will have to acept we will call it a day love coral.


----------

